# My PERFECT PCT



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jun 26, 2012)

So since I succesfully ran my first AAS cycle, and about to be done with PCT, I figured I would lay out exactly what I did and how I felt, so any first timers can have an idea on what to expect.

First Off I ran a 12 week cycle of Test E 600mg/week, LOVED IT.

To end the cycle and go abrubtly into PCT I decided to end my cycle with 16 days of Test Prop EOD at 100mg, I did this because when I stopped Pinning I wanted to clear my body of Synthetic Test as quickly as possible. Which worked like a charm, the 4th day after my last PIN I felt like Junk, and thus begun my PCT.

*Day 1 thru 10*
Blasted HCG Every other day at 1000iu, for a total of 5000iu's over a 10 day blast phase, and whoooaaa boy did my nutz get big and I felt great about an hour after my first PIN of HCG. Yea It wasnt anything compared to being on the juice but you have to push through it, mentally and physically. DONT STOP EATING

*Day 11 thru 25*
50mg of Clomid ED and 40mg Nolva ED, and holy shit if you got the liquid compounds, be prepaired for the taste of death. But the stuff works like a charm. Im at day 23 at the moment and I couldnt be happier, Ive only dropped 7lb's from my on cycle weight (260), and Ive leaned out a little bit as well.

*Day 26 thru 40*
I plan on dropping the Clomid down to 25mg ED, and the Nolva to 20mg ED. I will keep posted on how this goes, but I dont expect much change.

TIPS: If your feeling run down, find something that motivates you. For me I didnt use to much pre workout on cycle because I didnt feel I needed it. But when I came off, I decided to pick up some NO XPLODE (MY FAV) and I was pumped to rock it, which motivated me. If thats not enough, research any peptides that could help you out during PCT, and some Research Chemicals as well. Im currently using GW-501516, and from what I can tell its doing me justice. Keeping my body fat down, and gives me an endurance boost in the gym, especially for cardio.

ANY QUESTIONS OR HELP ANYONE NEEDS ABOUT MAKING IT THROUGH PCT JUST POST UP AND ASK!

Yeaaaa budddddy!!


----------



## Get Some (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice read... sounds simple enough, but what keeps me motivated is watching some youtube videos of lifting. Even if you watch the pros and you have no aspirations of even being close to that big, it still motivates you to get in the gym and do work! 

Also, I am a bgi advocate of getting lab tests done to CONFIRM your HPTA recovery. It is possible to feel seemingly "normal" and still have low test or E2 levels. Check out this site for you guys that don't know about discreet testing. It's easy and fairly cheap...

https://www.labsmd.com/index.php


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 26, 2012)

Great read Hockey rocking on this PCT review bro. One thing I did was keep on with the same intensity of training even I felt like shit some days but I knew will happen eventually so is very true what you post Hockey be Menthally prepare is a huge GO!!! when about to start and then on PCT. Keep updating here love to follow this log


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jun 26, 2012)

Get Some said:


> Nice read... sounds simple enough, but what keeps me motivated is watching some youtube videos of lifting. Even if you watch the pros and you have no aspirations of even being close to that big, it still motivates you to get in the gym and do work!
> 
> Also, I am a bgi advocate of getting lab tests done to CONFIRM your HPTA recovery. It is possible to feel seemingly "normal" and still have low test or E2 levels. Check out this site for you guys that don't know about discreet testing. It's easy and fairly cheap...
> 
> https://www.labsmd.com/index.php



Great addition to the thread, Labs are key to a succesful PCT, I plan on getting mine 1-2 weeks after my last dose of Clomid/Nolva.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 27, 2012)

Nice Job brroo keep up the hard work and keep the gains !


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 27, 2012)

wheres the GH/IGF??


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jun 27, 2012)

^^$$ in my pocket instead lol.....Im going to start IGF-1 DES after Clomid/Nolva


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 2, 2012)

Blahh... PCT, who needs it, just buy a bunch of chocolate and a giant bucket of icecream and eat along while watching your favorite soaopera...

Great writeup bro. Appretiate you taking your time to share your experience with us.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Sep 2, 2012)

Anytime bud!!!


----------

